# Toby - my special boy.



## melysion

Toby is now waiting at the bridge. 

Last photo - taken today at the vets.


----------



## katlover13

I am so sorry your time together here has ended. You have been so good to him and he was so lucky to have you. atback
Rest in peace darling boy.


----------



## love.my.cats

RIP beautiful boy. I'm so sorry Allie, I hope you are coping okay. We all know how much you loved him and how amazing you were as his Mummy. I think everyone here had a special place in their hearts for the little Pirate Cat Pig. *hugs*


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

I'm crying right now.

Toby is running free now with no pain or discomfort. You were such a good mom to him.


----------



## cooncatbob

Nobody was a better Mom then you or did more, since I've been here I've read about you and your little man Toby and his brave fight, I prayed for a miracle when he had his surgery and felt heart broken when the cancer returned.
Toby is free from pain now and is whole once more, I hope the love you share will sustain you through the grieving process.
RIP sweet Toby.


----------



## marie73

I'm *so* sorry, Allie. 

Cinderella has a new friend, and they're both happy and healthy, and I'm quite sure he will get her to lighten up a little and get into a bit of trouble.


----------



## MowMow

I.m so sorry! You were the the best mom he could ever have. RiP little Toby.


----------



## Mom of 4

We've all known this time was coming, but it doesn't make it easier when it arrives.

I am so sorry. You have done an excellent job of taking care of Toby and provided us with lots of Toby stores. He is going to be missed. I wish I could offer something that would bring you comfort..


----------



## RachandNito

It was very clear how much you dearly loved little Toby. We all did, there was never any question that Toby was an extraordinary little cat, and that what you two shared together was special and sacred. Tears falls from my eyes as I write this, and my heart is heavy for this tremendous loss. You have always done the right thing when it comes to Toby, and this time time the right decision was the hardest that anyone will every have to make. RIP Toby.


----------



## Shenanigans

I am so sorry  Like everyone has said - You were so great to him and he was so very lucky to have had you.. I'm so sorry


----------



## librarychick

I'm so sorry Ally...We're thinking of you here tonight.


----------



## kittywitty

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Toby was such a special kitty. May he rest in peace and run free with the other furbabies.


----------



## Fran

I am so sorry to hear this news, inevitable as it was... You two had such a deep and abiding bond, Allie. I will never see a ginger-and-white kitty without thinking of him...Godspeed to the one and only Pirate Cat Pig!

I hope it is a measure of comfort to know that a whole community of cat-lovers across the globe are with you in spirit. 

atback

Fran


----------



## swimkris

I'm so sorry to hear this; I will miss seeing new pictures and updates of your sweet Toby. I'm sure he will send a new kitty your way soon to help comfort you.


----------



## Cally

I was sad to see his name in here already. You're right - he is a special boy.


----------



## Abbie

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm crying here, he was such a brave boy and went through so much. 

Run free little one, and never forget how much your Mummy loves you.


----------



## Leanne2112

Oh no, I came on this evening to see how he was doing, so sad he's passed. You were such an amazing furmum to him, hopefully you can take comfort from knowing he couldn't have possibly had a better life. Run free at the bridge Toby xxx


----------



## doodlebug

I'm so sorry Allie...the loss of Toby leaves a hole in all of our hearts.


----------



## Dave_ph

That's heartbreaking. He had such a tough time


----------



## LilRed

I am so sorry.


----------



## Huge2

I cannot express how sad I am about this.

I literally cannot. 

I had the great honour and pleasure of meeting The Ginger Pirate Cat Pig last year, and I have a lovely photo of him on top of your fridge. I will never forget him.

Run free at the bridge Toby, and for sure you'll be eating venison for every meal now...


----------



## Xanti

I'm sorry atback


----------



## Kobster

I'm so sorry Allie. You gave Toby the best possible life. Going to miss seeing that sweet face, and I know you will too. he has been a blessing in all our lives. He has shown us what it means to live life to the full despite obstacles in our way.


----------



## Nan

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss of your handsome Toby boy!


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I'm so sorry, Allie. What a special boy he was, and what a special bond you and he had. I'll never forget that adorable video you showed when he was out in your back garden. There was such tenderness between the two of you.

Rest in peace, sweet one.


----------



## blondie1483

Allie - you are such a wonderful caregiver to Toby. You are above and beyond what others should strive to emulate. Tons of love and prayers to you. Rest in peace, dear Toby boy. <3


----------



## melysion

October said:


> I'm so sorry, Allie. What a special boy he was, and what a special bond you and he had. I'll never forget that adorable video you showed when he was out in your back garden. There was such tenderness between the two of you.
> 
> Rest in peace, sweet one.


You mean this video?

onescreativemind's Channel - YouTube

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Dave_ph

Those videos are great. A wonderful thing to have


----------



## cooncatbob

Wonderful video, I wish I had videos of Samantha or even more pictures of her predecessor Meme.
They grow up so fast then grow old, we sometimes take them for granted because they're always there but then they're gone and they leave a enormous void in our hearts all out of proportion to their small size.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

That's the one. What a great life he had.


----------



## melysion

Just very sad today 

He stopped eating on Wednesday - just dont think it was physically possible for him to pick any food up anymore.


----------



## MowMow

{{{big hugs}}} I can imagine how much you miss him. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Carmel

I'm so sorry, you gave Toby a wonderful life.


----------



## my5kitties

Allie, I am so, so sorry. I cannot find the words to express how sorry I am. Rest in peace, Toby. Tell Smokey I said hi and that I miss him everyday.


----------



## melysion

Thanks everyone for all your kind words.

Going to pick up his ashes sometime this week and, when I'm ready, sprinkle them in his garden.


----------



## melysion

Got these from Tobys vet this morning. What a lovely gesture


----------



## wondercat

melysion said:


> Thanks everyone for all your kind words.
> 
> Going to pick up his ashes sometime this week and, when I'm ready, sprinkle them in his garden.


Hi I'm new to this forum, I came here to learn more about healthier food and stuff because I felt guilty about my cat passing. On Sept 17 my beloved Cutie went over the Bridge, he was 7. The vet said he had pancreatitis and liver issues, and if he had not been so overweight he may have been able to survive. So now I devote myself to learn to be a better mommy. When I read this post I remembered what it was like 2 weeks ago to pick up the ashes. They are still in the cardboard shipping box and I have not been able to open them. I know how much it hurts and all I can hope is that Toby and Cutie meet up. 
hugs and kisses


----------



## SomeRandomChick

I know I'm new here, but still wanted to express that I'm very sorry for your loss, and sending warm wishes for healing your way.


----------



## RachandNito

Such a kind gesture from your vet, those flowers are absolutely beautiful. I've been thinking of you and Toby every day, and I still cannot believe that he has gone. He is one of the first cats I think of when I come to this forum, no other cat ever had so much charisma and charm as your handsome Toby. I hope you can find comfort in knowing that someday, you will be able to think of him and smile at the wonderful memories that you have and that there are tons of people all over the world who loved him and will always remember him too. *hugs*


----------



## cooncatbob

melysion said:


> Thanks everyone for all your kind words.
> 
> Going to pick up his ashes sometime this week and, when I'm ready, sprinkle them in his garden.


When Samantha passed I brought her home in the box that the vet gave me and buried her beneath the kitchen window where she used to watch the world go by.
Upon further reflection I knew I'm probably going to be moving soon and I couldn't bear to leave her behind to be dug up by a future homeowner.
So I dug up the box and took her to be cremated, I actually found a local place though Google that charged over $50 less the the Vet price.
Since I don't know the ultimate fate I made a shrine on my mantle with my favorite picture.


----------



## The Divine Miss M

I'm so sorry for your loss. When the time is right (whether you realize it or not), I'm sure he'll send the next perfect addition your way.


----------



## melysion

Thanks again everyone for all your lovely messages. 

I've always known that Toby was unlikely to live as long as other cats but 9 does seem rather young. Ridley is already a year older! Missing my wee lad so much. However, I know he had a good life filled with love and thats the most important thing.

My policy from the beginning was 'better a day too early than a moment too late' and the vet said I brought him in at just the right time so thats comforting to know at least.


----------



## Mutzi

> 'better a day too early than a moment too late'


You are so right. atback 
I am so sorry for your loss and it brought tears to my eyes to read about Toby. He will always stay in our hearts. Toby is unforgettable.


----------



## Leazie

It is lovely that Toby will always be out in his garden, taking in the sunshine and listening to the birds. He was such a special boy, even riding on the train to go visit his GrandMum. 

I hope that you are a little less sad today.


----------



## catnip

I'm so sorry Allie, just saw this thread yesterday, don't get here too often anyomore. Got all choked up on page one and couldn't post.:sad2

one of the strays I feed looks just like Toby and I couldn't help thinking about him yesterday.

:sad


----------



## melysion

I collected Tobys ashes yesterday.


----------



## melysion

I'm going to keep them for a little while and was going to sprinkle them in the garden but John suggested placing some of the ashes in a wee pot along with some compost and grow a plant or two.

Can anyone think of a nice (non toxic to cats) pot plant that might be suitable?


----------



## Huge2

John's idea is great, then if you do have to move at any time, you can take them with you.

Sorry, don't know anything about plants.


----------



## cooncatbob

Samantha was always an indoor cat so I could bear to bury her in the yard when I will probably be moving soon.
I don't know what I will eventually do with her ashes, I guess I'll know when the time is right.
As for plants what about Catnip, not sure what indoor plants grow in your area.
They also make keepsake Jewelery that has a compartment for a small amount of the cremains, that way you could keep part of him with you always.


----------



## Heather102180

Allie - I've been away from the forum for a few weeks and just now catching up. I'm sooooo sorry to hear about Toby. He was so incredibly lucky to have you and we are all going to miss him very much here. 

I think that's a great idea about planting a plant in soil that contains his ashes. 

{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}


----------



## nanook

Oh Allie! Just came back to check on you guys and found this. I'm so sorry! Too short a time with him but I know he had a great life because of you. We'll all miss hearing about him but I'm sure he's out there, over the bridge, rolling around in the most beautiful garden and pigging out, happy as a clam.
Sending you hugs!


----------



## konstargirl

I'm so sorry to here. ><


----------

